# Excellent Realtor for Tulum



## Greenlady (Feb 8, 2013)

Hi!

Does anyone know of a really good realtor for Tulum? Our retirement may be delayed or derailed due to circumstances here in Canada and we may have to sell our beautiful home there. I know the rules about advertising here so please pm me. Just personal recommendations, no agents!

Also what are the 'rules' for selling a house in Mexico? We 'bought' the land in a fideicomiso situation and I will check with our lawyer there, but any knowledge and advice would be appreciated.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Waller52 (Jun 17, 2015)

Real estate certifications with credits for approved real estate education are required in QRoo. FYI


----------



## Greenlady (Feb 8, 2013)

Thanks! I will make sure of that if we have to sell. Much appreciated.


----------

